# Fast Food Chain Arby’s Acknowledges Breach



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

Fast Food Chain Arby's Acknowledges Breach

Sources at nearly a half-dozen banks and credit unions independently reached out over the past 48 hours to inquire if I'd heard anything about a data breach at Arby's fast-food restaurants. Asked about the rumors, Arby's told KrebsOnSecurity that it recently remediated a breach involving malicious software installed on payment card systems at hundreds of its restaurant locations nationwide.


----------



## Oddba11 (May 13, 2011)

It never ends.


----------



## 2twenty2 (Jul 17, 2003)

Oddba11 said:


> It never ends.


Yep


----------

